# Thank You!



## CrazyCatLady (May 2, 2015)

Since my husband was so ill at one time and had lost his appetite, he's regaining his strength and his appetite is like it used to be before his illness.

I have gone through here snagging ideas here, recipes there, new ingredients to try over yonder and a myriad of sensational new dishes and different foods to experiment with.

I'm amazed at all the love of food and cooking that goes on here. With your help, our recipes have increased seven fold and still increasing. I have stolen snagged copied (pick one) so many new recipes I had to buy two thick binders to put all the printouts into.

They contain over 400 recipes. 412, to be exact. I should have come here long ago. Cat gave me Kadesma's pork chop with onion gravy recipe, and that started it. DH is happy to be my guinea pig for new recipes and I've never had one fail yet.

Thank you! It will probably take me an eternity to cook everything I've collected, but so be it. You folks have done a wonderful job here, and I am so grateful. Isn't this such a blessing - to have a go-to place for food, fellowship and fun!

Thank you all for the hard work and the patience to type out recipes and share them. I do a lot more reading than posting, but really, that's how interesting and terrific this site is. DH has told me I've become a better cook because of you all here, and I have to agree. I like it too! 

God bless you folks, and thank you so much. 

PurrzNPawz,
CCL


----------



## jabbur (May 2, 2015)

CCL, I found this place looking for advice for my niece with tons of food allergies.  While I hang around, I find myself testing out things I'd never have the confidence to try before.  I have several recipes from here that have made it into our permanent rotation of meals.  

It is a wonderful place!

BTW, I was thinking of Cat the other day.  Do you still hear from her? How is she doing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 3, 2015)

You are very welcome CCL, it's what we do and we enjoy sharing our good eats.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 3, 2015)

oh shame on me. Cat and company are doing good. Her aunt Stela is much happier there and the new boat is doing well. Cat and Carl have applied to adopt a child, and they are trying to figure out child-raising with a fishing boat in the mix.

I think they'll figure it out. I learned long ago to never, ever second-guess Cat. She stays ahead of me by a mile at least. 

Hell, I was lucky to teach her how to check the oil and fluids in her Joy (car). That kid gets a tiny bit of knowledge and then she runs with it.

I look at so many customers where I work and I wish they would take a page off Cat's book.

Bleah. They're doing fine!


----------

